# Hinweis: EXIF Daten betreffend



## Joachim (11. Okt. 2009)

Hallo Fotofreunde,

die Exifdaten eurer Fotos werden in den Useralben ab sofort ausgelesen und angezeigt.

Probierts mal aus und berichtet.


----------



## mitch (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hinweis: EXIF Daten betreffend*

 super idee joachim


----------



## bodo61 (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hinweis: EXIF Daten betreffend*



Joachim schrieb:


> Hallo Fotofreunde,
> 
> die Exifdaten eurer Fotos werden in den Useralben ab sofort ausgelesen und angezeigt.
> 
> Probierts mal aus und berichtet.



Erkläre mal bitte??????


----------



## Annett (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hinweis: EXIF Daten betreffend*

Moin Bodo.

Guckst Du da: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/3&pictureid=7378
Unter dem Bild die Daten sind die sogenannten Efix-Daten. Daran erkennt man, mit welchen Einstellungen das Bild gemacht wurde (z.B. Blende, ISO, Belichtungszeit). 
Wobei bei dem gerade neu hochgeladenen Bild einige Daten "__ spinnen". 
 

Da muss Joachim wohl nochmal ran.


----------



## Christine (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hinweis: EXIF Daten betreffend*

Hi,

dazu muss man vielleicht noch ergänzen, dass manche Bildbearbeitungsprogamme diese Daten schlicht und ergreifend löschen, wenn man das Foto damit forengerecht verkleinert. Also wundert Euch nicht, wenn Ihr bei einigen Bildern keine Angaben findet.


----------



## Eugen (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hinweis: EXIF Daten betreffend*

Hi

auch wenns manch einen interessiert ....
Es gibt hier in diesem Forum und in der Welt Wichtigeres  

Die Admins reißen sich für die User eh den A...  eh schon genug auf.


----------



## Inken (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hinweis: EXIF Daten betreffend*

Womit Eugen wohl recht hat..

Aber wenn Joachim sich schon die Mühe macht, dann soll er auch ein Feedback bekommen. Zumal doch oft genug nach technischen Daten gefragt wird!

Hier also mein technisch völlig unqualifizierter Beitrag:

Ich habe jetzt eine halbe Stunde in den Useralben gestöbert und leider nur drei Aufnahmen gefunden, bei denen die EXIF-Daten angezeigt werden: bei Annett und bei Mitch, in beiden Fällen war die Kamera eine Panasonic.
Wahrscheinlich liegt's an mir.. , der größte Fehler am PC sitzt bekanntlich ja davor.. 

Ich finde es auch gar ned weiter schlimm, wollte nur kurz berichten!

Prost Kaffee!


----------



## Dodi (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hinweis: EXIF Daten betreffend*

Hallo Inken!

Ich denke, das liegt daran, das die Exif's nur bei neu hochgeladenen Bildern angezeigt werden, wo nun das neue Tool greift, nicht bei den bereits vorher hochgeladenen - achte mal aufs Datum der Bilder!


----------



## Inken (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hinweis: EXIF Daten betreffend*

Ups, ich sag's ja:



Inken schrieb:


> völlig unqualifizierter Beitrag





Danke, liebe Dodi!  Und nix für ungut!


----------



## Annett (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hinweis: EXIF Daten betreffend*

Moin zusammen.

Bezüglich Verkleinerungstools (die die EFIX kurzerhand nicht mitnehmen) muss ich Christine Recht geben.

Mein 0815 Progi nimmt diese Daten auch nicht mit. Möchte ich die EFIX-Daten zeigen, benutze ich Irfan-View zum Verkleinern, setze aber auch da die Haken zum neuen Abspeichern bei "Original EXIF-Daten behalten", "Original IPTC-Daten behalten" und "Original-JPG-Kommentar behalten". Ob die letzten beiden nun wirklich nötig sind, kann ich nicht sagen.  
Mir wurde gesagt, ich soll es so tun und ich hab im Moment leider nicht die Zeit, es ausgiebig zu test. 

Ebenso stimmt Dodis Hinweis - leider fkt. das neue Tool nur bei neuen hochgeladenen Bildern.


----------



## Conny (24. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hinweis: EXIF Daten betreffend*

Hallo Joachim,

 hast Du gut gemacht 

Bei Adobe PSE oder CS kann man "Speichern unter" verwenden, um die Exifs und Metadaten mit zu speichern. Es steht dann aber auch ALLES drin. :evil
Wenn man ein Bild auf der Platte mit der rechten Maustaste anklickt und "Eigenschaften" aufruft, kann man kontrollieren, ob und welche Daten mit abgespeichert sind.


----------



## Joachim (24. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Hinweis: EXIF Daten betreffend*

Hallo Conny,

gern geschehen.


----------

